# Hi Chris 667



## brokenbetty (13 Mar 2010)

I can't PM you because your mailbox is full

I'm sorry to tell you the chainset hasn't turned up 

No drama, hopefully it's just held up somewhere, but it's been a while and I didn't want you to think I had got it and not even bothered to thank you.

Thank you anyway 

Liz


----------



## chris667 (14 Mar 2010)

Fame at last

I did get a message saying I didn't get a message. 

Give it a couple of days. I only sent it second class.

Sorted your wheels yet? I have just the thing in the (soon to be empty) mancave!


----------



## brokenbetty (14 Mar 2010)

Cheers Chris, I'll keep an eye out.

No progress on the wheels yet. You've reminded me to give the LBS a nudge. If (as I suspect) they have forgotten about me I may well give you a shout 

I did get a photo as well:


----------



## hubgearfreak (14 Mar 2010)

nice spoke protector plate, reminds me of my first 5 speed


----------



## chris667 (15 Mar 2010)

Properly slack angles, must be **very** comfortable to ride.

I have a pair of wheels that could have been made for that waiting, if your bike mechanic hasn't pulled their finger out yet.


----------

